# Chris Evans



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whilst mooching around Camden Market on Sunday, I had the misfortune to wander into the new domain of the ex-DJ, ex-celebrity and now grinning, carrot-topped madman Chris Evans...

How the mighty have fallen...

I guess he'll bounce back to both radio and TV again, but he is currently flogging all his worldly goods and chattels from an archway shop in Camden Market - standing, cheery faced, dressed in a KMP duffel coat, looking like the prize bell-end he really is.

What a tasteless pile of junk and tat.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't want him to bounce back - happy with him being less of a public figure - self important ginger gene freak


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I met a celebrity in the tube on Friday too. It was this stand up comedy woman called Jo something I believe. The very obese one. We looked at each other, maybe I should have blown her a kiss. YIKES


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Well I think he's hosting the Brit awards at Earls Court so he must be "bouncing back" after all.

I thought he looked decided less ginger though


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I met a celebrity in the tube on Friday too. It was this stand up comedy woman called Jo something I believe. The very obese one. We looked at each other, maybe I should have blown her a kiss. YIKES


That'd be Jo Brand, I guess.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nearly said hello to Ben Shepherd today. You know that feeling you get when you look at someone and recognise them but aren't sure where from?

Luckily just remembered that I knew his face because he's famous and in typical British reserved style, pretended not to know who he was. :roll:

That said, a rather attractive young lay struck up a conversation in the lift about how everyone's quiet in the lift. SO I asked her if she knew Tim...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I met a celebrity in the tube on Friday too. It was this stand up comedy woman called Jo something I believe. The very obese one. We looked at each other, maybe I should have blown her a kiss. YIKES
> ...


yes


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> ......... a rather attractive young lay


Freudian slip?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm almost certain I saw the lead singer from The Darkness, too. But he doesn't have a market stall, and isn't a ginger c u n t.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garvin said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ......... a rather attractive young lay
> ...


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I tried to follow Sol Campbell down the road a month ago but he pulled over after i'd been on his tail for three roads.

RSol.

The only nice thing about him was his car, a Merc SL65 AMG. 

I suppose i could link this in with the Anti Arsenal flaming but i'll restrain myself for once.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I once had a drink with Buster Bloodvessel in the bar at BBC TV centre.

Stranger still who should be standing just nearby supping a pint but John Craven - shattered my trust in his suitability for children's news


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I was once answering the telephones for the Telethon ( remember that eh eh?) and had to pose next to Noddy Holder pretending to take a call.

What a claim to fame! LOL

Oh and I was once appeared in Billy Smarts circus (aged 5 and in the audience, of course).

Shared a lift with Henry Cooper ( and ignored him).

Oh and a just a few years ago knew Mark Williams (Fast Show etc etc)socially.

:roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I often meet a bloke who used to swim for Scotland. :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think I know him too...... small World

Know anyone else uninteresting?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> I think I know him too...... small World
> 
> Know anyone else uninteresting?


Yup - apparently he struggles to get his shoulders into a boxster so he drives a V6 TT - you know the sporty one?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I know the one.

Am sure I know someone that "works" for HP - HP sponsor Williams F1 - I know a guy that drives an F1 car..... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> I know the one.
> 
> Am sure I know someone that "works" for HP - HP sponsor Williams F1 - I know a guy that drives an F1 car..... [smiley=zzz.gif]


Is that 'know' in a kinda doesn't reply to you your e-mail kinda 'know'


----------



## Parrot of Doom (Dec 18, 2004)

I have ginger hair, and not wanting to sound boring, but I do find it offensive that being Ginger gets so much stick. I'd rather have ginger hair than the boring fucking brown hair that everyone else has.

Wouldn't say 'black bastard' if he was black, would you?

/rant

I think hes a great broadcaster, a real innovater, and I'll be very glad when he returns (which he certainly will).


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I think hes a great broadcaster, a real innovater, and I'll be very glad when he returns (which he certainly will).


yeah but he will still be ginger


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I have ginger hair, and not wanting to sound boring, but I do find it offensive that being Ginger gets so much stick. I'd rather have ginger hair than the boring fucking brown hair that everyone else has.
> 
> Wouldn't say 'black bastard' if he was black, would you?
> 
> ...


I think he's a c u n t. Being ginger as well just adds insult to injury.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I'd rather have ginger hair than the boring fucking brown hair that everyone else has.


Hair? - Nope, lost me on that one?

yours

Bald as a coot

(could be worse, I could be ginger!) :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> I think I know him too...... small World
> 
> Know anyone else uninteresting?


I think I know him too - pity he doesn't still wear one of those shower caps that all decent swimmers wear, but instead has "go faster" stripes dyed in his hair. :wink:

I also know a lady that used to run cross country for Scotland. No wonder she ran me down.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I have ginger hair, and not wanting to sound boring, but I do find it offensive that being Ginger gets so much stick. I'd rather have ginger hair than the boring fucking brown hair that everyone else has.
> 
> Wouldn't say 'black bastard' if he was black, would you?
> 
> ...


Ginga minga!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Parrot of Doom said:


> I have ginger hair, and not wanting to sound boring, but I do find it offensive that being Ginger gets so much stick. I'd rather have ginger hair than the boring fucking brown hair that everyone else has.
> 
> Wouldn't say 'black bastard' if he was black, would you?
> 
> ...


Don't get angry - you only have a genetic abnormality...... nothing to feel persecuted over.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I think I know him too...... small World
> ...


Those short legs don't carry you too far do they? :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Are you saying I'm vertically challenged? I don't like your attitude, you long legged freak of nature. Outside now!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I went to see Jason Byrne (Irish comedian) at the Tolbooth in Stirling, and had a slagging match with him throughout his performance (I was sat right at the front, so he kept picking on me and I kept returning the favour).
After the show, my g/f and I and the other couple we were with went to the bar for a drink.
We had the place to ourselves, when in walks Jason.
He sat drinking with us for 2 hours.

Top bloke!

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rogue said:


> I went to see Jason Byrne (Irish comedian) at the Tolbooth in Stirling, and had a slagging match with him throughout his performance (I was sat right at the front, so he kept picking on me and I kept returning the favour).
> After the show, my g/f and I and the other couple we were with went to the bar for a drink.
> We had the place to ourselves, when in walks Jason.
> He sat drinking with us for 2 hours.
> ...


Maybe you need to start an anti-flame then - this thread is for calling Chris Evans a Duracell-looking twat.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I went to see Jason Byrne (Irish comedian) at the Tolbooth in Stirling, and had a slagging match with him throughout his performance (I was sat right at the front, so he kept picking on me and I kept returning the favour).
> ...


Only that?

Isn't he also a Ginger Tosser as well? :lol:

Anyway, this is how we used to call the gym manager in my gym. He just did some blonde highlight as well.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

And you can slap the tosser here 

http://www.urban75.com/Punch/ginge.html


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I think he slapped himself enough with being such an idiot. No job, no career, no wife.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

I think he slapped himself enough with being such an idiot. No job, no career, no wife

but several millions still in the bank...the wank


----------

